# Unknown/quirky facts about you!



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 21, 2015)

There's probably already a thread for this but I haven't seen one around
I think it's cool to get to know some of the less obvious things about people so fire away!

My real name is Amy but people call me Skye as it is my Japanese name, chosen by my mum to act as a middle name. It is pronounced su-ka-i in Japanese and written with the symbols for protect (守) and sea (海) so it is written  守海

Not that interesting but eh!


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

Am I correct in assuming you are Japanese?


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 21, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Am I correct in assuming you are Japanese?


my mum is Japanese, my dad is English 
i'm trying to learn Japanese as I neglected to learn it as a kid now I hugely regret it :/ 
are you Japanese?


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 21, 2015)

My name is Claire and believe it or not I never had a middle or last name because of certain circumstances. I have a huge burping and big belly fetish.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> My name is Claire and believe it or not I never had a middle or last name because of certain circumstances. I have a huge burping and big belly fetish.



Nice to meet ya! And Still better than a foot fetish


----------



## amarylis.panda (Jul 21, 2015)

My name is Amanda. A quirky fact about me is that I make my own sound effects when I talk and read out loud.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm Sarah and an unusual fact about me is that I always have a song in my head.  So you'll always hear me humming, or singing, or bobbing my head or tapping my foot, dancing a little, to some beat you don't hear but I do.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 22, 2015)

My name is Crystal, and something people don't usually notice and freak out when they do is that I have freckles on my cheeks ;w; Both my parents are Chinese, and I don't think it's that common for Chinese girls to have freckles... so I guess that's something unknown


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2015)

My birth name isn't actually Jake oops!!!!


----------



## eggs (Jul 22, 2015)

hi! i go by egg/eggs on a lot of sites, so call me that! one fact about me is that i've gone to a total of nine schools from kindergarten to 12th grade.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 22, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> My name is Crystal, and something people don't usually notice and freak out when they do is that I have freckles on my cheeks ;w; Both my parents are Chinese, and I don't think it's that common for Chinese girls to have freckles... so I guess that's something unknown



Haha I have similar problems. I'm only half japanese and my dad is Irish-English and I mainly got his genes. I have blond hair and don't look very stereotypically Asian and people like to tell me that I can't possibly be at all Japanese


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 22, 2015)

My name is *Sam*antha.
*I could almost be declared legally blind.* You know how you're supposed to have 20/20 vision? I have -2.00/20 vision. _..Negative._ Like.. how.
I have three little freckles on my right face-cheek. They make a triangle. It's funny.
I'm Swedish and Scottish and probably many other things but all I know are those two. I'm mainly *Swedish*.
I have huuuuuge aspirations for my future. Registered Nurse at the very least, if not, a Nurse Anesthetist. Maybe a Doctor.
*I don't want kids.* I want to be the most amazing aunt this world has ever known to my future nieces and nephews.
Got blue eyes, brown hair. I'm 5'4". Long eyelashes.

Wow I feel like I'm filling out a profile for match.com, ha-ha just kidding, at my age that would be wrong. *ahem* ..16


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

ya I don't want kids either..

but anyways, i'm female.. hurr hurr.


----------



## hzl (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm a painter/artist by profession.
I have a BA degree with first class honours in Visual Arts
You wouldn't think it but I'm the most socially awkward person ever
I take comfort in animal crossing and that's how I found these forums

I dunno if they're unknown facts well they are to you guys so yeah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm trying to start a psychedelic rock band but everyone I want to be in it is on vacation.
ABBA is my guilty pleasure band


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm Liz (my real name is Elizabeth but I don't use it) my eyes are SO BAD. Literally, my left eye has -8/20 and my right has -6/20 (that last I checked anyway, so about a year ago but every time I go to the eye doctor is just gets worse) 

Idk, everybody thinks I'm real quiet and nice, but I'm actually just really weird and annoying, something no one really expects?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm trying to start a psychedelic rock band but everyone I want to be in it is on vacation.
> ABBA is my guilty pleasure band


I love dat sig. Also if I lived closer to you and could actually play I'd love to lol.

ABBA kinda sucks but I grew up with that so meh too much popdisco for me


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 22, 2015)

My real name is Avery-Rex, it's my full first name and I technically don't have a middle name. My grandfather was actually the one to name me, he has Rex as his middle name and decided to pass it on to me. He chose Avery because it means "Nobility" and thought it'd be fitting with Rex, which means "King or Of Royal Blood".
But yeah, that's kind of a mouth full so if people ask, I just say I'm named after a dinosaur. lol
When I was a kid I actually hated my name, kids would make fun of me for it and would call me T-Rex everyday and always make rude comments at lunch like "Don't forget to feed the dinosaur or she'll eat us all!!"
It sounds silly, but I used to get so mad. One day I decided that I needed a new nickname so I used the one that an old friend had given me, Rexy. I told all my friends and even asked all the teachers to call me that instead of my annoying first name and then it just kinda stuck lol. Now I don't mind what people call me, whether its Avery-Rex, Avery, or even just Rex but a lot of people still call me Rexy... Hence my Username. XD


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 22, 2015)

My name is Shan, and I'm 17. I graduated with a 3.6 GPA this June, passed my AP Language and Composition test with a 4, and received a 30 on the ACT on my first try, which landed me a full tuition scholarship to my college of choice.

I also went to a special needs preschool.

I didn't begin speaking until I was two. I'd just scream at my mom until she gave me what I wanted. She was also suspicious that I had hearing problems because I would constantly ignore her (that was disproved when she whispered very quietly, "I have candy" from across the room. I whipped my head around and ran up to her. You can bet I screamed until she gave me some). So anyway, when I was two, we had an ASL teacher come in to teach me and my mom some basic sign language, and the first word I really mastered was "more", so even though I didn't SAY it, I still consider it to be my first word.

I went to that special needs preschool for a year when I was 2 or 3 because of my speaking problems. I'd be pulled out of certain activities sometimes so a speech therapist working at the school could coach me on certain words and sounds. She was really nice, but I remember she once put me in time out for screaming at her when I didn't know how to say something.


----------



## biibii (Jul 22, 2015)

hi im viv and i am part of a junior ballet company


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Muh name is David IRL and is obvious my name in TBT
I live in Spain,Madrid
I needed to change my Mii in Miiverse due to some jerk there false reporting meh
I smoke weed.....okno ._.
Same as Xiphos,dont want to have kids...
Havent broken a part of the body in meh whole life
Im very shy...im the definition of shy when i meet new people
Aaannnd thats it


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 22, 2015)

Alot of people I know don't know I love to dance! Not really quirky, but unkown for sure


----------



## natakazam (Jul 22, 2015)

i'm natalie, i'm 5'7", i have one tattoo and i play the pokemon tcg in tournaments all over the country.. i think i've been to at least 15 different states in the past two years for it. i qualified for the world championships in boston this august.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 23, 2015)

my name is claire.. my middle name is marie



Spoiler:  



in kindergarten/pre-k the teachers wanted me to move ahead a grade because my parents taught me like everything before the school did but then they wanted me to stay another year bc i was extremely stubborn and socially immature apparently. so we just left the issue alone and i graduated normally

i really like bones. not the show, like just actual bones of any creature. sometimes when i travel i look for them in forests and stuff

i have a bad temper but it's only for people irl. usually its directed at my family, but one time i had a meltdown and insulted some kids in front of their parents. it felt rly good. for the past year or two ive been good at controlling it.

someone put down all of my achievements on her high school app and she got a scholarship with them! im glad that the school thought that highly of me. im not that upset bc i didnt even apply for one but o well. btch probably needed it more anyway
we still go to the same school......... 

yeah if you make fun of me behind my back i will confront you, 100% guaranteed (irl, no point in doing it online 'cause those people are just even more pathetic). if you make fun of someone i know ill also confront you and let that person know (again, usually irl)

i believe people who get jealous need to calm down, breathe, shut the *** up and never act on that jealousy, especially to harm other people. like get a life

i have an older brother!

i can speak with perfect grammar but on the internet i dont feel the need to. i feel like it gives me a lot of personality and my typing style is more recognizable/flexible? dunno

i looove learning new languages. currently im bilingual. i speak arabic, english, and i used to speak french but i forgot it completely (yes it's possible, please everyone keep using your languages). im currently learning spanish, i plan on learning japanese, french (again), italian, and latin.

when people try to call me weird as an insult. like. okay. i know that im weird. its just that i dont exactly care
becoz i have no respect for u
meaning i dont respect anything u say or think
thank u

i think cancer is the most interesting thing in the world. i love reading and learning about it.


idk i guess those are some "fun" facts/behaviors of mine


----------



## radical6 (Jul 23, 2015)

im a perfectionist 
i want to die a lot


----------



## Beardo (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm a dancer. I do tap, jazz, and musical theater (like the kind of choreo you'd see in a musical) I used to take modern and ballet, too.


----------



## hanashi (Jul 23, 2015)

im darcy. my middle name is hannah and an interesting fact about me is that when i went to nursery early (age 2/3) i got a phonecall home to say i couldn't jump. i didn't learn until 4.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello My name is Kaytea (katie) though I prefer to be called Nebu cause I can't stand my real name I'm 25 and 5'4 and there is nothing quirky about me, I'm really boring and I live a boring life

I can sing, which is something not many people know or expect because of my speaking voice I'll leave this here, it's your choice if you want to listen or not
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Je9dajDYhG


I have a slight lisp, is that quirky? or no?​


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a hitch hikers thumb on my right hand. Haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't move my right eye(ball) and I don't know why.. And I do have a brown spot in it, otherwise my eyes are mostly grey.


----------



## doveling (Jul 23, 2015)

hiya
well, so where to start
- I have a giant tongue, seriously its really wide and long, not sure how it fits in my mouth
- I can beatbox pretty averagely
- Sadly, i am a pessimist, but i am working to lift of negativity~~ : D
- I have the a really malleable face, i can pull the weirdest faces in the world (maybe not but ahha)


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I cant sleep without a bunch of blankets on, no matter how hot or cold it is, I can make some really weird faces, and I guess I can improvise and come up with a parody of a song at any time (It depends on the mood I am in though),


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

i own a Japanese vinyl record worth like 250 bucks


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't really have any "quirky" facts or whatever. I guess something unknown is that I really like painting my nails. I have over 50 polish bottles and I've gotten really good at it over the years. It used to be something I would do to take my mind off stuff, but now I just really like painting my nails. 

And watching people who professionally paint nails is oddly satisfying to me.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish I could reply individually to everyone on this thread but so many more replies than I anticipated 0_o
Anyways, hi to you all! Even if you didn't think it I found reading these interesting


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a first-degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do. 

I'm a pretty easy-going, kind of nerdy looking guy so it often catches people off guard when I tell them, lol.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 23, 2015)

-I will do practically anything for crab legs or other seafood 
-For selling art irl, I prefer to get paid in candy
-I have a baby face, so I look like a ten year old
-Got over a 4.0 gpa and I didn't even know it until I got called out on graduation day (still don't know what the exact number is)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

I had way too good attendance in high school, I even once got chocolate medal for it lel


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> I had way too good attendance in high school, I even once got chocolate medal for it lel



Woop! That's the best kind medal!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Woop! That's the best kind medal!



yea lol it was a bit awk though cause dude I did it to get a bit of cash and my parents were pretty strict lol


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Hiya.
My nickname is Kaira, and the (FIRST) quirky fact about me is that I have dimples on both cheeks 
Oh and I am very intimidating (so my friends and my class says) because I always have this resting b**ch face.
Not my fault though.
I am extremely sarcastic and I'm very easily annoyed. A lot of people are scared of me because I'm in taekwondo. 
I'm scared of clowns.
I love kids and WANT to have kids but dont have enough patience for them.
My older brother does though ;-;
how does he do it


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 23, 2015)

my name is madi and when I was 7 I spilled a glow stick in my eye



eggs said:


> hi! i go by egg/eggs on a lot of sites, so call me that! one fact about me is that i've gone to a total of nine schools from kindergarten to 12th grade.



heyy I've gone to 8 schools from kindergarten to 9th grade


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

pandycake said:


> I am extremely sarcastic and I'm very easily annoyed.
> I'm scared of clowns.



same here.

also i tend to memorize useless facts.. mostly cause i love trivia and quiz stuff/shows -proudly pokes ma pinwheel-


----------



## Rasha (Jul 23, 2015)

I must admit that sometimes I prefer sour gummy worms over most desserts including the fancy ones lol


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> same here.
> 
> also i tend to memorize useless facts.. mostly cause i love trivia and quiz stuff/shows -proudly pokes ma pinwheel-



SAME!
Like I just randomly tell my parents 'a giraffe falls from a height of about 6.5 feet when they're born'
Never know when Imma be put on Jeapordy or somethin' *wink*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

ya exactly haha <3 but idk i love playing trivial pursuit and read around random articles on the web so i guess imma quite the nerd there


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ya exactly haha <3 but idk i love playing trivial pursuit and read around random articles on the web so i guess imma quite the nerd there



I read WTF FUN FACTS and stuff like that.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

pandycake said:


> I read WTF FUN FACTS and stuff like that.



I once got unofficially accepted by this huge clan of star trek nerds at my school because I recited to my friend the serial number of the starship enterprise in the first series (NCC1701) to prove a point about my weird memory
They started all harassing be about star trek and wanted to be my BFF
It came up on some website once and I remembered it (ffs brain) and I awkwardly had to be like to these 4 guys who seemed to think I was the next jesus
"umm I don't watch star trek"
they now leave whenever they see me 

*cries*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

pandycake said:


> I read WTF FUN FACTS and stuff like that.



ya those are fun as well /nerdy enough tbh <3


----------



## Finnian (Jul 23, 2015)

I can lick the inside of my nose and touch the tip of my nose with my tongue also.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I can lick the inside of my nose and touch the tip of my nose with my tongue also.



Now that my friend, is talent. I can't even touch my nose with my tongue.


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> same here.
> 
> also i tend to memorize useless facts.. mostly cause i love trivia and quiz stuff/shows -proudly pokes ma pinwheel-



I just know the moment I start to snooze, the ravenous clowns that hide inside my closet will come out and eat me. Either that or make balloon animals out of my intestines.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Alice said:


> I just know the moment I start to snooze, the ravenous clowns that hide inside my closet will come out and eat me. Either that or make balloon animals out of my intestines.



oh lord i hate clowns. whoever decided they were funny was clearly influenced by some powerful mind-altering substance


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

My name is Diana. My middle name (names?)is Rose Ava Marie. I can curl my tongue and stuff but I can't whistle for nothing.
I sometimes laugh for no reason but I also cry for no reason.
I'm very intelligent in school and stuff but I have no common sense.
I'm shy around people I don't know and have a hard time making friends, but once I do I'm very loud and outgoing.
I'm phone shy.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> My name is Diana. My middle name (names?)is Rose Ava Marie. I can curl my tongue and stuff but I can't whistle for nothing.
> I sometimes laugh for no reason but I also cry for no reason.
> I'm very intelligent in school and stuff but I have no common sense.
> I'm shy around people I don't know and have a hard time making friends, but once I do I'm very loud and outgoing.
> I'm phone shy.



hi Diana! wow you have a pretty name :3 can totally relate to the common sense thing and phone shyness. Also your signature is really cute


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 23, 2015)

My room is full of swords. No kids allowed.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My room is full of swords. No kids allowed.



i hope they aren't put to use often


----------



## Venn (Jul 23, 2015)

I speak sarcasm so good, I get taken seriously....


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Venice said:


> I speak sarcasm so good, I get taken seriously....



it's a hard life being sarcastic, but it's fine because you can judge how smart people are by how seriously they take you


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi! My name is Patience and I have hyper-extended elbows. And I enjoy collecting rocks/crystals/minerals which usually Im made fun of for, but that means theyre missing out on cool rocks ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> Hi! My name is Patience and I have hyper-extended elbows. And I enjoy collecting rocks/crystals/minerals which usually Im made fun of for, but that means theyre missing out on cool rocks ?\_(ツ)_/?



i used to collect cool rocks and mineral/crystals too! sadly got peer pressured out of it. should get back into it really, theyre just so pretty and interesting. lovely to meet you patience :3


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 23, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> i used to collect cool rocks and mineral/crystals too! sadly got peer pressured out of it. should get back into it really, theyre just so pretty and interesting. lovely to meet you patience :3



Nice to meet you too Amy!  And you should! Especially if you have a favorite gemstone because that makes it more fun to collect.


----------



## Hatori (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello! These are all very interesting to read!

As for me, I have this peculiar habit of worrying over the smallest things. I am a huge worrywart and will not be satisfied with a simple "It's okay!" or "It's fine, don't worry so much!" (I'm quite a stubborn person in this sense).

I also used to like playing around with my snakebites, until I took them out! 

Whenever people see me in person, they always assume I am angry because of my facial expression(s), but in fact, I'm just really tired most of the time. (I'm a nice person, I don't bite!)
I'm also very shy when speaking with other people for the first time, but once I get to know them, I become more talkative. (I try not to show that I'm having too much fun or else I feel like I might creep the person out). 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hello! These are all very interesting to read!
> 
> As for me, I have this peculiar habit of worrying over the smallest things. I am a huge worrywart and will not be satisfied with a simple "It's okay!" or "It's fine, don't worry so much!" (I'm quite a stubborn person in this sense).
> 
> ...



Hi there! I got snakebites about 3 months ago (my mum went mental haha) but I ended up having to take them out for school anyway but it was funny having them the first week or so when nobody could do anything
And I find shy people generally more approachable. Hey, don't worry so much  
Haha but seriously. Just try not to worry about stuff. I was diagnosed yesterday with GAD with paranoid tendencies so believe in the importance of just relaxing and not worrying so much okay? Don't want it to become a bother do you? Don't feel afraid to just forget stuff for a day and do whatever you do without worrying


----------



## Hatori (Jul 23, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> Hi there! I got snakebites about 3 months ago (my mum went mental haha) but I ended up having to take them out for school anyway but it was funny having them the first week or so when nobody could do anything
> And I find shy people generally more approachable. Hey, don't worry so much
> Haha but seriously. Just try not to worry about stuff. I was diagnosed yesterday with GAD with paranoid tendencies so believe in the importance of just relaxing and not worrying so much okay? Don't want it to become a bother do you? Don't feel afraid to just forget stuff for a day and do whatever you do without worrying



My mother actually encouraged me to get my snakebites! (She loves piercings and even does it herself).
I've gotten my snakebites about 4-5 years ago, but decided to take them out recently.
I've never gotten diagnosed so I'm not sure if I have anything, but it does get in the way all the time. 
I do try to not worry, and it does work for awhile, but quickly rises up once more. (Quite annoying!)

Thank you for the kind words! I hope you also follow your words as it may very well help you a lot!


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm actually a really weird and chill person. Most of my classmates don't think so cuz they don't even talk to me. =_=


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

well i have way too long arms so i always have to get bigger jackets and shirts sometimes.. i dont mind it since i prefer loose clothes tbh

i dont wear bras

umm i have pretty flexible joints especially in my kness so i can bend my feet in and outwards lol.. like charlie chaplin and reverse


----------



## Classygirl (Jul 24, 2015)

Let's see an unknown fact...I did a lot of local acting and modeling and was planning to continue on in that direction until I got tied up in getting a back up degree ending up with BAs in History and Eng and an MA in Eng Lit and a partial MA in Film and Media studies...before I became too sick to work. So yeah also used to sing quite a bit and at one time was looking for a retro type rock band who needed a singer. I know a lot of random pop culture, film, music, and history info. I always talk things out to myself in the shower as it's the only place your really ever alone, lol, if I'm upset I will go over it in the shower before brining it up. Used to be very very shy, would turn red if called on to speak publicly in class and no sound would come out, would shake at presentations, this didn't happen in acting classes or rehearsals...now maybe due to hormones I talk a lot and fast and can't help it but definitely got over the shy thing...just don't like how, lol. Oh I have coal black hair, very bright blue eyes, my moms side is French, English, Dutch, Irish and half her side came over on Mayflower and has line ties to Martha Washington (Custis) and General Custer..pronunciations of maternal grandmothers Custer is in the u sound. eww not uhh sound. My dad's side is Eastern European, Polish, Russian and we don't know the real family last name or history past my great grandfather so can't do a family history lookup at all without a block. My great grandmother from Indiana PA spent a lot of time with classic film actor Jimmy (James Stewart growing up and into teens were good friends. I believe in reincarnation, and am interested in a lot of paranormal type stuff. Would like to do a blog or site on films, critiques, Info, lists of best movies by genre, age, interest, ect...local movie theatre has used my suggestions for the entire list of last two years local retro film festivals...My closest friends and my grandmother call/Ed me Sher. Well that's some little unknowns to some.I tried to make them interesting.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 24, 2015)

These are all very interesting . Erm, I have two and a half teaspoons in my tea, like precisely . And I can fit my arm around my waist to my belly button, which is probably a bad thing but yknow.


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 24, 2015)

In kindergarten a kid was bullying my friend so I flipped him over my shoulder which I learned from my dad. I got sent home once the teachers found out but my parents were proud so they're didn't care lol

I wasn't able to speak properly when I was really small because I struggled to understand two languages at once (Japanese with my parents and English because I live in Australia). I finally started to talk when I was 3 and a half though so all was good!


----------



## desieroble (Jul 24, 2015)

Hm. I don't have a middle name, which not a lot of people know (if they do, they usually don't believe me). I used to lie about it in primary school because I was jealous of everyone with cool middle names, and when one girl found out she cried because I lied to her um..

Now my close friends enjoy being mean to me and so they tell everyone that my middle name is Cristal and that I tell everyone I don't have a middle name because I'm embarrassed. Fun times :3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok, here I go...
I HAVE AN EXTREME FEAR OF PEOPLE PUTTING THEIR MOUTHS/TONGUES ON OR ANYWHERE NEAR MY EYES.
I cant explain it.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a hard time finishing games.
I'm at the end of like 20 different games right now.
I've only ever finished Zelda: OOT and MM and Dark Cloud and Spyro 1, 2, & 3.
:O


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I have a hard time finishing games.
> I'm at the end of like 20 different games right now.
> I've only ever finished Zelda: OOT and MM and Dark Cloud and Spyro 1, 2, & 3.
> :O



i feel ya i tend to play too many things at the same time xD


----------



## Miharu (Jul 24, 2015)

A few unknown facts about me that people find it hard to believe or even guess are:

-I was born in Houston Texas, but we moved when I was around 2-3 years old to California. c:
-I'm Cambodian (Khmer)! A lot of people could never guess that because I'm not dark skinned and most people say I look Viet, Chinese, or Japanese. xD


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I have a hard time finishing games.
> I'm at the end of like 20 different games right now.
> I've only ever finished Zelda: OOT and MM and Dark Cloud and Spyro 1, 2, & 3.
> :O


i'm the same, i just either am not good enough or i play too many games at the same time. I've finished OOT, SS and ALTTP from Zelda (working on TP, MM and ALBW) as well as xenoblade and AC black flag. i am in the process of playing so many games I've just forgotten tbh 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Ok, here I go...
> I HAVE AN EXTREME FEAR OF PEOPLE PUTTING THEIR MOUTHS/TONGUES ON OR ANYWHERE NEAR MY EYES.
> I cant explain it.



i think that's an understandable fear, a mouth/tongue on your eyes? umm no thanks that would be awful XD


----------



## Rizies (Jul 24, 2015)

Weird fact about me: I am terrified of feet.  I don't like touching people's feet, I don't even like them near me.  No one is allowed to touch my feet either - well I let my fianc? give me a foot rub, but I had to put socks on first.

When I sleep, I also can't have my arm underneath my comforter and duvet.  If it gets cold I have to use another blanket to cover it.  If it's underneath it makes me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have one of those cheap locker things you can get at the dollar store (My siblings got one too, but the problem is that you can use one key to open them all up, since they are the same lock...So..I just hid my siblings' keys ) But in that cheap locker I have a sash of candy, like Warheads, Nerds, and a bunch of other stuff. I hide it under my pillow XD


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't thrown up for over 3 years now.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I haven't thrown up for over 3 years now.



Same. I rarely ever get sick, and when I do, its pretty bad


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a huge phobia of worms, if I ever see a worm moving, regardless the size, my vission kind of becomes blurry and I go hysterical and shaking. funnily though I LOVE gummy worms X3

I also have a huge phobia of snakes and scorpions! I've never seen them in real life in the wild (only at the zoo) so I don't know how I would react but there definitely will be a loud sceam or I'd probably go into "stoned" mode lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 24, 2015)

My middle name is 'Ingrid' which is kinda quirky I guess.

Also I made a deal with my friend in year 5 (primary school) that we would never eat a gummy bear again. It's been over 5 years now and I've left secondary school now and I'm going to college this year and I've never eaten one since. I crave them sometimes, I use to eat them a lot but I've not had one since. :3


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> My middle name is 'Ingrid' which is kinda quirky I guess.
> 
> Also I made a deal with my friend in year 5 (primary school) that we would never eat a gummy bear again. It's been over 5 years now and I've left secondary school now and I'm going to college this year and I've never eaten one since. I crave them sometimes, I use to eat them a lot but I've not had one since. :3



Hi! May i ask why you made this deal? It's not exactly an everyday sorta deal is it ^_^


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 24, 2015)

Xiphos said:


> My name is *Sam*antha.
> *I could almost be declared legally blind.* You know how you're supposed to have 20/20 vision? I have -2.00/20 vision. _..Negative._ Like.. how.
> I have three little freckles on my right face-cheek. They make a triangle. It's funny.
> I'm Swedish and Scottish and probably many other things but all I know are those two. I'm mainly *Swedish*.
> ...



Lol I have three freckles on my right cheek in the shape of a triangle too. XD Funny, indeed!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't mention this the first time I posted here.

My eyesight is REALLY strange. My right eye is 20/20 to 20/30 while my left eye is over 20/400, basically very near to the point of being impossible to correct completely. Even with my eyes like this, it's still possible for me to see without my glasses -- I guess my brain has learned over time to depend more on my right eye than my left eye. Without my glasses though, my depth perception disappears so I can't drive or anything unless I wear them.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyhooooo... my name is Jessye!

- I have an extra tooth lodged up inside of the roof of my mouth. (It's not visible. Hence why it's inside.  It's inherited from my dad's side of the family.)

- I snort when I laugh and it is arguably my cutest/weirdest quality. (Depending on who you ask. Lol!)
Good reactions I get from others: "Aaaaw you snort when you laugh? Omigosh I love it!"
Bad reactions: ಠ_ಠ ... "_REALLY_?"

- I am crushing on so many YouTubers right now, but I've never had feelings for anybody I know in person.

- People call me 'Bunny' or 'Jessica Rabbit' because I know how to wiggle my nose and, hey, not gonna lie... it's totes adorbs.

- I. LOVE. DEBATING. I'm working on earning my M.D. in Law and/or English. 

- Actually, I might just quit school and become a YouTuber myself. Been thinking about it. 

- In the 2nd grade, my best friend accidentally peed her pants in front of the whole class. To make her feel less embarrassed, I stood next to her and peed my pants too. RIDE OR DIE, MAN.

- I have a beauty mark on my upper butt, pelvic area, boob, and neck. All of them are on the right side of my body. I can connect them with a marker and make a straight line. It's weird as f. 

- I also have three super small/light freckles on my right cheek that are in the shape of a triangle as well. 

- My hands and feet are super small! My wedding ring finger is a size 3.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Same. I rarely ever get sick, and when I do, its pretty bad




omfg same!
i never get sick, except for one or two times a year, and it usually comes with fatigue, nausea, migraines, excessive vomitting/diarrhea, fever, and many other stuff >c<
its pretty random really! so i never know when i may wake up one day with all the above symptoms.​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

kaitastrophe said:


> omfg same!
> i never get sick, except for one or two times a year, and it usually comes with fatigue, nausea, migraines, excessive vomitting/diarrhea, fever, and many other stuff >c<
> its pretty random really! so i never know when i may wake up one day with all the above symptoms.​



Now we are 3!
Also i have never broke any bone


----------



## wassop (Jul 25, 2015)

- i can fold my tongue and wiggle my ears
- i can't whistle or snap my fingers (;


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 25, 2015)

I beat myself up on a regular basis. It's fun...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 25, 2015)

- I`ve been offered a chance to become a part of a professional online poker team, but declined.
- I`ve started drinking when I was a baby, there is a picture of me as a baby drinking a zip of beer. 
- Because of bullying, I still never smile spontaniously, because it could bare my teeth (which was one of the biggest things they bullied me with).
- I don`t cry at sad events like funerals, yet I do cry when I watch some crappy movie.
- I was in the hospital for a while, because of a severe muscular condition when I was 7.
- I was a checkers tournament winner with my middleschool team. We went to regionals afterwards, 
- The only thing I ever stole, was a whisky glas from a bar.
- I`ve never initiated a fight without being severely provoked or threatened.
- I`m a huge monopoly fan. 
- I have NEVER had a fight with my older sister, while we both passed the age of 30. (thats impressive and you know it).
- I used to whistle by sucking the air in, instead of blowing it out. I only learned to whistle correctly in recent years.
- I am the world worst fixer of things. 
- My eyesight is really bad, yet I refuse to wear glasses or contacts.
- I have NEVER had a pair of sunglasses that looked good on me and worked well.


----------



## Llust (Jul 25, 2015)

i hate wearing hats--like i dont care about how my hair looks, but i always have to adjust it and when i take it off it feels weird and strands of my hair just sticks to the hat until it falls in front of my face. being the lazy person that i am, i'd rather not deal with that..and i just look terrible in them in general


----------



## Celty (Jul 25, 2015)

Omg- Just like Thomas, I whistle by sucking air in, lmao.  I can't seem to do it by blowing air out at all.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 25, 2015)

I also can't whistle by blowing out, only by sucking in
I am obsessed with cartoons
I love the smell of laundry detergent
I love the taste of baking soda
I use "rude" too much
I bite my nails and then paint them just to keep me from biting them because i use my teeth to peel off the paint instead isn't that awful
I am hella body conscious even though i know i have a nice body...


----------



## mogyay (Jul 25, 2015)

i was born with an extra thumb and that is all, but what else is really needed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

I can only whistle by blowing out I guess, how the heck do you do it by blowing in? o.o


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> I can only whistle by blowing out I guess, how the heck do you do it by blowing in? o.o



I always thought I lacked talent because of the backwards whistling, but maybe its like a unique skill, haha. 

I guess you have to make your face long, pull your cheeks in and breath in, suck air in.
Reading this description I realise I might not be suitable to write manuals.....


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> - I don`t cry at sad events like funerals, yet I do cry when I watch some crappy movie.



This and my teeth look pretty weird as well because they never fixed them when I was a kid but tbh I don't get why you must show your teeth just cause you have to smile.


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 25, 2015)

I did an online course in Wolf Behaviour and Ecology. That was most interesting & passed with a merit.  

I have also met some famous faces including Benedict Cumberbatch, Brian May, Chris Hemsworth, Robert Downy Jr just to name a few.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi im Libby and i am literally the epitome of awkward.

-I had a spelling and reading age of 15.8+ (the highest you can go) at six
-I go to a fancy ass girls school
-I like Adventure Time (especially Marceline and Peppermint Butler)


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> I can only whistle by blowing out I guess, how the heck do you do it by blowing in? o.o



it's ez


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> it's ez



i guess if you know how kek


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i guess if you know how kek



i can't rly explain soz


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> i can't rly explain soz



lol is k i guess it's unknown after all lol


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> lol is k i guess it's unknown after all lol



im just not v good at explaining stuff


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 25, 2015)

I was born with one kidney, on the right side. My dad was also born with one kidney, on the left. 
They are like, extra big though so theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I was born with one kidney, on the right side. My dad was also born with one kidney, on the left.
> They are like, extra big though so theres nothing to worry about.



that's interesting actually.. sounds like if they were to poke another organ but i guess they as as far away so it's alright


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 25, 2015)

I have absolutely none of my parent's features other than the fact that I'm white like them. But other than that I can't find even one physical thing about myself that looks like it could have come from either of them, or from _their_ parents. But I know I wasn't adopted because I've seen pictures of myself being born (ew), so I guess genetics were just weird for me.


----------



## Franny (Jul 25, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> I have absolutely none of my parent's features other than the fact that I'm white like them. But other than that I can't find even one physical thing about myself that looks like it could have come from either of them, or from _their_ parents. But I know I wasn't adopted because I've seen pictures of myself being born (ew), so I guess genetics were just weird for me.


i have the same thing, i look nothing like my parents or anyone in my family for that fact.
except for my uncle. who actually is adopted. :/


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Um...
1. I have hyper-extended wrists so I can bend them to allow my thumb to touch the inside of my forearm.
2. I have a third nipple, looks like a mole though.
3. I have heterochromia, so my eyes are a mixture of blue and green with some hazelly brown spots in them.
4. I got 100% in the CATs test I did when I was about 8 years old (for anyone that doesn't know what these are, they're standardised tests similar to an IQ test in the UK).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 25, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm trying to start a psychedelic rock band but everyone I want to be in it is on vacation.
> ABBA is my guilty pleasure band



ABBA is one of my all time favorites. I listened to them soooo much in the 70's and early 80's. I still love them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> ABBA is one of my all time favorites. I listened to them soooo much in the 70's and early 80's. I still love them.



I heard them too much and idk they are overrated af imo.

i'd say my guilty pleasure is old jpop (80s and beyond) and old anime music x)


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> I have absolutely none of my parent's features other than the fact that I'm white like them. But other than that I can't find even one physical thing about myself that looks like it could have come from either of them, or from _their_ parents. But I know I wasn't adopted because I've seen pictures of myself being born (ew), so I guess genetics were just weird for me.



i'm the same- I have blonde hair, green eyes and look pretty Caucasian. My mum is 100% Japanese with black hair and black eyes and my dad is Irish with dark brown hair and brown eyes. My brother looked a lot like my dad but you could tell he was part Asian and loads of people used to ask if I was adopted (and still do smh) but I know i'm not as my brother saw me being born and was eternally traumatised  he never forgot


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

Sometimes, whenever I can't sleep at night. I like to get up, go to my desk, bang my head against the desk for neglecting art for so long, and actually attempt to draw something. 

Very rarely do they ever turn out as anything good. And usually when they do, it's without very much detail..


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a weird fascination with intricate details in artwork and figures. I own a lot of anime figures, and the expensive and high quality ones are ones that I can stare at all day. Seriously, it just amazes me to see the amount of detail put into things like the flared skirt, or the gentle colors used to emphasize a shadow in an area of the clothes. Or in artwork - just seeing each strand of hair drawn so elegantly and noticing how much the artist paid attention to clothing folds and shading leaves me in awe.

This also applies to animation. Smooth, fluid animation that's full of details and well-placed smear lines just leaves me so happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I have a weird fascination with intricate details in artwork and figures. I own a lot of anime figures, and the expensive and high quality ones are ones that I can stare at all day. Seriously, it just amazes me to see the amount of detail put into things like the flared skirt, or the gentle colors used to emphasize a shadow in an area of the clothes. Or in artwork - just seeing each strand of hair drawn so elegantly and noticing how much the artist paid attention to clothing folds and shading leaves me in awe.



This, I love collecting nice anime figures/figurines. I have a really nice, albeit somewhat hentai-ish figurine I bought at a con that is very detailed.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Jul 26, 2015)

helo. my name is kevin.  one quirky thing about me is i have a nasty habit of biting my thumbs when stressed out which has left them mildly scarred but still noticeable if you really look, so im self conscious about my hands. 

another weird thing is i cant relate to my family at all. while most of my family is either social butterflies or who can laugh at funny/odd things, i cant. id much rather hide from the world, and  while preparing for one of my brothers wedding, my mom and sister started getting into an argument over something and while my brothers and dad were laughing at the situation, i was on the verge of tears. even when they explained why they were laughing i still was very uneasy.


----------



## ams (Jul 26, 2015)

I am probably the world's biggest procrastinator. I honestly have no idea how I've managed to accomplish anything at school. But yeah profs/teachers/friends always thought of me as so responsible because I managed to do well and just never knew that I wrote those papers and reports from about 5-7am the day they were due.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm Molly and one quirky thing about me is that I have a strange fascination with dictators, and I could learn about them all day. They are wonderfully interesting to read about.
It's just a shame my friends say I have a crush on Hitler now. >_>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

HitlerXForestSparkle
okno._.,plz dont kill me ;___;


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a permanent scar under one of my eyes that is shaped like a crescent moon around the eye.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a quite morbid, weird, pervert sense of humour. Which is kinda fun because a lot of people I meet are pretty boring and I can laugh and the most stupid stuff lol.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 27, 2015)

I live as far East as you can be on the British Isles.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 27, 2015)

I am actually very gassy but too embarrassed to let anything escape my body until I get in my car.

Also I've been told I'm quite cute....but I absolutely adore creepy things.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 28, 2015)

Another quirky thing about me is that when my pets die, I'm not sad. Especially when I was younger because when I found out my rabbit was mauled by a fox the first thing I did was look out the window to see its dead body. I thought it looked like a piece of chicken.
Tbh, I don't know how to react at all when people say a family member or a pet of theirs has died. I can't empathise with them. >_>



Jetix said:


> HitlerXForestSparkle
> okno._.,plz dont kill me ;___;



;---------;


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 28, 2015)

ForestSparkle said:


> Another quirky thing about me is that when my pets die, I'm not sad. Especially when I was younger because when I found out my rabbit was mauled by a fox the first thing I did was look out the window to see its dead body. I thought it looked like a piece of chicken.
> Tbh, I don't know how to react at all when people say a family member or a pet of theirs has died. I can't empathise with them. >_>
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same.  How it goes for me is this: when it initially happens, I feel absolutely nothing.  I just watch and go into sort of a dream-like state.  Then, some months, (sometimes years), later, it suddenly hits me that I've lost something.

Whenever something is too stupid/sad/insane, and I won't be able to handle it at first, my brain sort of does this thing where it dismisses it completely.  When I'm ready to accept it, it's like my brain just opens the floodgates and all of the feelings I didn't feel before come rushing in.  I rescued an abandoned rabbit when I was a kid and kept it secretly.  It died, and  I didn't feel anything until years later.  My grandma passed; I watched her die.  And I don't really think it's hit me yet, and it happened last year.  In fact, I'm starting to believe she's with me.  I know that's odd, and maybe I'm a bit old to think things like this.  But I really do think she watches over me.  She's the only one who ever really understood me in my family.  Every now and again I smell something that smells like her, and I wonder if she's with me, somehow.  Or maybe I'm just not ready to let go yet.  But I completely understand what you're saying here.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I don't much like my first name so I mostly go by Nicole, or Moon (I dunno why) and I just turned twenty and have lived in over 30 different houses on 3 different continents in 4 countries. (Which is why I believe I hate staying in one place for longer than a couple of months.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

Flowergender said:


> Well I don't much like my first name so I mostly go by Nicole, or Moon (I dunno why) and I just turned twenty and have lived in over 30 different houses on 3 different continents in 4 countries. (Which is why I believe I hate staying in one place for longer than a couple of months.)



Holy ****..

I hate my first name too and I kinda want to change but all the paperwork ;x


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 29, 2015)

Werid stuff about me you don't need to know-

I hate my first name. It sucks. I don't want to say it here because it is so uncommon, but it's a mixture of my grandma's names. The only other person I ever met with my name was this old WW II Vetearn :v

When I was a kid, if I started crying, I wouldn't stop for like 30 mins. But I would never cry tears, just breathe heavy. Now its the exact opposite, when I cry I'm almost silent, and only my right eye produces tears.

I used to bite my finger nails and toe nails (ew gross, right?) when I was a kid. I'm still trying to stop chewing my fingers...

I may or may not have a third nipple... The doctor says that it's on the 'milk line' and could possibly have breast tissue under it??? I named it Fernando and he is beautiful.

First time I got drunk- Bud Light at the age of 1. Lost my mom's car keys as well.

Freakin' dead people gross me out so much, they're so still and waxy. .-. I never want to go into a morgue, its a refrigerator for dead people.

I've lived in the same house for 15 years... The only time I moved was when I turned one.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 29, 2015)

I like reading about serial killers


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 29, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> Hi! May i ask why you made this deal? It's not exactly an everyday sorta deal is it ^_^



Well we were just eating gummy bears at the park one day when we just decided that for some reason that they might have a conscious... Yeah I obviously know now they don't, but I was a silly child. Anyway we just kept the challenge and I still haven't eaten one.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2015)

I love these facts, and of course some of the weirdest ones I can relate to. XP
But my facts are:
-I ate a rock when I was 4 or 5. I put a rock in my mouth, but started choking on it. But instead of bending forward to have it fall out of my mouth, I bent backward and the rock slipped down my throat. :|

-I'm very flexible, but I'm not double jointed. (I think...) For example, you know this flexibility test you did in school? (Or maybe you didn't, but it's common here):





I can grab my other hand and pull it over my other shoulder, and I can do that with both hands. I also like yoga for no reason.

-I only got 1 B in all of elementary school, everything else I got an A in. After that... not so much...

-I have great money saving skills. I pretty much never buy something I don't need.

-I like dancing, all forms of it. I was in the Nutcracker ballet every Christmas from I tink 3rd to 6th grade. (And yes, I'm a guy) I love dancing video games. I even challenged my 6th Grade teacher to a Just Dance battle and it became a weekly thing after a while. It's just fun.

-There was this competition called the Oral Language Fair where I live, it's basically you recite a story and do gestures to act it out but you can't move your feet, you have to stand in 1 spot the entire time. (It's a weird rule, but whatever) There's different categories you can go in like Comedy and Drama, as well as group performances. In 1st Grade, my group got 2nd place, and the next year, I went alone and got 1st. :3

-I've done a lot of performing because I don't have stage fright, but I'm afraid of talking to small groups of people. Probably because if I do something in front of 1 or 2 people, they can directly insult me, but on stage in front of 5,000+ people, you can't be directly insulted. That's how I feel.

-When playing games, no matter what game it is, I never like using what's "overused" or "the best." For example, Azumarill is my favorite Pok?mon and I used it on every team I've ever had. But now in Gen 6, everyone uses one, so I don't use it anymore. I like finding creative ways to win and seeing them succeed, instead of just seeing another win screen.

-I feel like whenever I make another friend IRL, they move away soon after and I never see them again. It happens so often. 

That's probably too much for now. Oops.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a mechanical heart valve.  I make clock ticking noises..


----------



## Perri (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone who smells me dies.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 3, 2015)

My left thumb is double-jointed, but not my right, same as my mother, I'm a member of Mensa, and I'm a Scorpio! Do those count?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Something about me is that I always give people low expectations and usually make it seem like I'm an a**hole. But ready I usually do all my kind deeds in secret or behind closed doors.
I just don't like being known for doing kind deeds because then others expect more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also a performer. Been doing it since I was a small child. I don't get stage fright and I  dance, sing, and act


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

My name is Tianna and I am terrified of spiders.


----------



## oreo (Aug 4, 2015)

Perri said:


> Anyone who smells me dies.


dies from how amazingly you smell? link me the perfume


----------



## Kissyme100 (Aug 4, 2015)

My name is Paige and an unusual fact about me is that I weighted 1 1/2 lbs when I was born.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

I can bend back my thumbs pretty weird because the joints are flexible as heck


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I love these facts, and of course some of the weirdest ones I can relate to. XP
> But my facts are:
> -I ate a rock when I was 4 or 5. I put a rock in my mouth, but started choking on it. But instead of bending forward to have it fall out of my mouth, I bent backward and the rock slipped down my throat. :|




H-How did your stomach digest the rock?? 0_o??


----------



## Azza (Aug 4, 2015)

I always look down when I think. Even in the middle of a conversation.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Ryu said:


> H-How did your stomach digest the rock?? 0_o??



this or did it just come out as rocky poop? O__O


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm Teresa and I speak two languages fluently and I can speak three languages on a basic level.

I also have one dimple. Not two, not zero, just one on my right cheek.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey my name is Jacob, some quirks about me... Uh?

- I used to be like deathly shy but I've really come out of my comfort zone

- Since then though I think I've been kinda more aloof and a**hole-ish? Maybe? But really I give too many f**ks

- I have a horrible temper, usually I'm pretty chill and don't get involved in drama but I can blow up in no time, my family just drives me insane. And by family I mean the 2 older middle children of the family.

- Oh yeah I'm the youngest of four children and we were born in girl, boy, girl, boy order

- I suffer some horrible migraines sometimes

- I'm a little bit chub chub and I've been working out recently and even though it's only been about a week and I don't look different, I really feel different and I just feel better.

- I'm probably a little chub cuz I like to bake and cook and I'm lazy af (well I'm trying to fix the lazy part obviously)

- I too have thought about YouTubing like almost constantly cuz I'm always on YouTube

- I actually want kids... Is it weird for an 18 y/o guy to say that?

- I'm pretty flexible for a guy, I can almost do the splits, I can put both my feet behind my head, and like if I'm sitting down I can twist my legs so my feet are pointing straight up of that makes any sense lol. I can probably do more that I just haven't tried yet.

- I am horrified of puppets in any form, marionettes, animatronic people/automatons (like the kind in Disney world rides), ventriloquist dummies (though I'm oddly okay with Jeff Dunham's dummies)

- I'm half Filipino half white... Whatever all that white is idk too many things.

Uh well I guess that was more random spillage of things about me than quirky things about me other than my fear of puppets and I'm a little bit more flexible for a guy? Idk


----------



## chiheerios (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm Katrina and I do fencing and I also had a thumb tack stuck in my foot and i didn't even notice until i sat down


----------



## Miele (Aug 4, 2015)

I can understand Tagalog, but I don't know how to speak it nor read it. My dad neglected to teach me it when I was little, but I self taught myself since my Nana prefers to speak in her native tongue.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 4, 2015)

irlghost said:


> I can understand Tagalog, but I don't know how to speak it nor read it. My dad neglected to teach me it when I was little, but I self taught myself since my Nana prefers to speak in her native tongue.



Lol whenever my Filipino relatives speak it I'm just like "Uh... Wut?" Lol, my dad moved to the U.S. when he was about seven so he doesn't even know much Tagalog himself, and I don't really bother learning it myself because most of the time my relatives are speaking English lol.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Aug 4, 2015)

I had my appendix removed when I was 12 because it was enflamed and the veins connecting it to the rest of the body has a bit of gangrene on them.  
I'm a 19 year old who can't swim or ride a bicycle.
I had really wonky teeth till I got braces when I was 15-ish.  One of my two front teeth grew in at a 45 degree angle, causing the tooth next to it not to become inline with the other teeth.  
I don't like feet.
I don't like smiling.  That is why you will never see me smiling in photos of me unless you catch me off guard.


----------



## unravel (Aug 4, 2015)

My real name uhhh they got it from a song by bread eww

- - - Post Merge - - -



irlghost said:


> I can understand Tagalog, but I don't know how to speak it nor read it. My dad neglected to teach me it when I was little, but I self taught myself since my Nana prefers to speak in her native tongue.



GODS... I don't frigging understand filipino in school I'm ded in college for sure..


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

umm well I have this weird thing where whenever I am reading a book I always am like holding the next page between 2 fingers ready to flip it ALWAYS even as a kid I did it I think it makes me feel like I'm reading faster or something idk


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 5, 2015)

I put more milk in red tea than I do in a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Finnian (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm almost 22 and draw mermaids nonstop. :O


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 5, 2015)

My body is so flexible that it's almost impossible for me to stretch. Like, any position that should theoretically tear a muscle or dislocate a joint is one that I can normally hold for an extended period of time with no trouble at all.  Comes in handy when grappling, let me tell you.

I also remember nearly everything without trying, especially any type of number sequence.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 6, 2015)

i take commissions for digital art, meanwhile 5 years ago i was using mspaint and bases on deviantart. i'm also currently making a visual novel but i'm doing it all myself so it'll take a long while.

i crack my knuckles all the time, either by bending my fingers backwards or using my thumb like kaneki ken from tokyo ghoul.

i'm extremely anemic, and i look a lot paler than i should. i'm native american and italian yet i look like i'm a white snobby hipster from new york. 

also i have two older sisters, but one of them isnt actually my sister and she's technically some kind of adopted.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 6, 2015)

I can't remember if I said this before but I have this ugly habit of playing with my gums, I kind of like to poke them with my nails til they bleed. I also like to insert pins between my teeth, they usually bleed so it's really not a good idea and I don't suggest anyone else does it you might get infection.
also my legs..when I feel an itch I keep scratching them til my skin breaks, my legs look horrible because of that


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 6, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I can't remember if I said this before but I have this ugly habit of playing with my gums, I kind of like to poke them with my nails til they bleed. I also like to insert pins between my teeth, they usually bleed so it's really not a good idea and I don't suggest anyone else does it you might get infection.
> also my legs..when I feel an itch I keep scratching them til my skin breaks, my legs look horrible because of that



This sounds absurdly painful. I can barely floss, let alone think about pins between my teeth :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

I can bend back my thumbs in a weird way.. usually it creeps people out..


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

I never realized I was allergic to apples until recently.


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a mustard addiction. (Plain yellow mustard)

Nearly every food I eat, HAS to have mustard all over it. You should see my fridge and cabinets; bottles and bottles of mustard everywhere. I'll eat it by itself, on plain bread, strawberries, fish, tacos, spaghetti, potatoes, you name it. 
I rarely go out to eat because most places don't have mustard. The places that DO happen to have mustard, only give me a tiny amount. It makes me want to carry a bottle in my handbag haha. 

So. That was my "quirky" fact.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 7, 2015)

i can bend my thumb in really weird positions, i'm a vegetarian, and when people crack their knuckles or any bone it scares me really bad like it is the worst thing in the world to me !!


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2015)

I found out a while ago that I can go into butterfly and put my knees to the ground. That's the only part I'm flexible at. 

I look like my mom, but most of my mind traits come from my dad. ( Anime, gaming, and etc)

I love stuffed animals.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

I can touch my nose to my toes while in a sitting indian style position.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

I have an irrational fear of a certain game of chance that uses hand shapes.

I hate getting wet.

I'm not in love with anyone, mostly 'cause I hate having sex.

I find it weird that TamaBel on DeviantArt made fanart (and I mean a lot) of a certain female rogue in the latest entry in a video game series about a spinning star guy who's friends with a clam.


----------



## sock (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't wear makeup.

I'm homeschooled.

I didn't go to any friends houses without my mom until I was 15.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 10, 2015)

I collect dead things and I am a witch. Those things probably go hand in hand, but I also collect giraffes, dolls, and old cameras.


----------



## Kess (Aug 10, 2015)

I write with my pen in between my pointer and middle instead of thumb and pointer.


----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

i can write with both hands c:


----------



## inkling (Aug 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> My real name is Avery-Rex, it's my full first name and I technically don't have a middle name. My grandfather was actually the one to name me, he has Rex as his middle name and decided to pass it on to me. He chose Avery because it means "Nobility" and thought it'd be fitting with Rex, which means "King or Of Royal Blood".
> But yeah, that's kind of a mouth full so if people ask, I just say I'm named after a dinosaur. lol
> When I was a kid I actually hated my name, kids would make fun of me for it and would call me T-Rex everyday and always make rude comments at lunch like "Don't forget to feed the dinosaur or she'll eat us all!!"
> It sounds silly, but I used to get so mad. One day I decided that I needed a new nickname so I used the one that an old friend had given me, Rexy. I told all my friends and even asked all the teachers to call me that instead of my annoying first name and then it just kinda stuck lol. Now I don't mind what people call me, whether its Avery-Rex, Avery, or even just Rex but a lot of people still call me Rexy... Hence my Username. XD



I love your name!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 10, 2015)

I have OCD (I bet none of you knew that )


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 10, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Well we were just eating gummy bears at the park one day when we just decided that for some reason that they might have a conscious... Yeah I obviously know now they don't, but I was a silly child. Anyway we just kept the challenge and I still haven't eaten one.


Good. Those were my friends..RIP Jimmy :"(


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a nerve/joint in my right foot that makes my foot cramp really bad if I touch it.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm terrified of sloths.


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I'm almost 22 and draw mermaids nonstop. :O



I'm 24 and sometimes dream I AM a mermaid... :O

I'm really into meditating, studying spirits, the universe, etc. So fascinated with what our souls and minds are capable of. Most people in my life don't understand.

Also, for some reason, since I was a kid I instinctually twist the tabs on soda cans to go over the hole after I open them and drink through it like that. I have no idea why or when it started, but I do it out of habit. It feels so strange not to.


----------

